# Chickens - blood in poo



## laura_nash (11 October 2015)

I have just become a chicken owner for the first time, having bought three at the local poultry market (from an established local breeder) around 3 weeks ago.  We got a light sussex, buff sussex and a black rock.  They all seem happy and healthy, they have free-range access to around 3/4 acre during the day (mix of grass, hardstanding and an open-fronted barn - occasionally shared with a pony or two) and access to a purchased hen coop.  They all three go in and roost every evening like clockwork, and we are getting 1-2 eggs a day.

I am concerned about the light sussex though, as her poo seems to have blood in it.  It is happening almost every time, not just a one-off.  She is a good weight, eats and drinks well and is very perky (the most lively of the three).  Is this something I should worry about, and what might it be?

There's a pic of the poo below (scroll down if you aren't eating and don't mind looking at it!).  First a gratuitous photo of the three of them.


----------



## Clodagh (11 October 2015)

She is probably shedding a bit of innards, and may not matter. She looks bright eyed and bushy tailed (although a hybrid I think, not a pure LS). You could give them cider vinegar in their water, I would get some flubenvet and worm them, and then see. Well done on them, nice bright looking hens.


----------



## Caramac71 (11 October 2015)

The only thing I'm aware of that blood in poo is a symptom of is coccidiosis. However this typically affects younger birds and makes them poorly very quickly. If it is coccidiosis then treatment is coxoid (a medication for pigeons that you out in drinking water) although it's years since I had a case of this so there might be other treatments now.  You would need to treat all the birds as it can spread. But I'm really not sure this is what you are dealing with as I'd expect her to be looking a bit sorry for herself. Plus she's past the vulnerable age.

It's hard to tell from a photo but is her comb pale compared to the others? How long has she been passing blood for? That looks like quite a large amount of fresh blood and she may become anaemic.

I think I'd be inclined to give an oregano-based tonic in the water for a few days (eg Herban) and see if any improvement.


----------



## Clodagh (12 October 2015)

I don't think it is blood, as such, but tissue.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 October 2015)

as Clodagh said, looks like she's shedding intestinal lining which is quite normal occasionally. As she's doing it regularly I would worm her and stick her on Herban/OregoStim in the meantime. You could also ask the breeder for advice if worried.

imle of coccidiosis it really is a more explosive kind of blood splatter and they look depressed with it. Moving them is quite stressful for them-even when going to a lovely set up like that


----------



## i-love-wellies (12 October 2015)

As above coccidiosis tends to be more red and splattered though it can be subclinical. If it is coccidiosis then they will need meds. The parasite (Emeria) produced spores that are very resilliant so you would need to disinfect the whole place to try remove as many as possible to prevent reinfection.


----------



## laura_nash (12 October 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I think I will worm them and then just keep an eye on her.  They are certainly lively enough at the moment, I'm not getting anything done as I keep sitting and watching them!

Her comb is paler than the others, but I seem to remember all the light ones in the pen had paler combs so I think that is just the breeding.


----------



## supagran (14 October 2015)

There's a very useful page on Facebook - Chicken Keeping UK which has loads of helpful pages - well worth a look.


----------



## flirtygerty (14 October 2015)

You could give her some natural yoghurt


----------

